# Cherry shrimp and liquid carbon



## George Farmer (28 Apr 2010)

Does anybody have any experience with cherry shrimp and liquid carbon products?

I'm using Plantedbox Liquid Carbon in my nano.

I plan on half the recommended dosing to start with, then gradually go up to full dose, unless I hear advice to the contrary.

I understand some shrimp are more sensitive than others, but consider cherries to be the more hardy.

I wonder is water chemistry has an influence too i.e. KH, GH, pH?

Thoughts and experience most welcome!


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Apr 2010)

Cherries will be fine, there are more delicate species but these guys can take anything lol


----------



## Jase (28 Apr 2010)

I double dose my AE liquid carbon with Cherries, George, have done for about 2 weeks. All seem ok


----------



## George Farmer (28 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the super speedy replies!  

I typed this post after going to the gym, went for a quick shower and hey presto!  

Gotta love the UKAPS Community!


----------



## Dave Spencer (28 Apr 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I wonder is water chemistry has an influence too i.e. KH, GH, pH?
> Thoughts and experience most welcome!



When I moved house recently, I went from very soft water, with a KH around 2, to an area with super soft water, which I haven`t tested. The girls blonde curly acts differently now after it is washed, which was what alerted me to the water being different.

I couldn`t keep shrimp longer than two months for love nor money, without ever knowing why. Now I have some Cherry shrimp off Stu breeding like rabbits in my new house. I don`t think the slight change in KH is the reason, but there is something in the water in the previous two houses, both of which had water very similar to now, that would always kill my shrimp.

Dave.


----------



## Ajm200 (28 Apr 2010)

I've had cherry shrimp and use easycarbo in their tank at 1.5 x min dose. Started with 5 and ended up with hundreds before tearing their tank down a  few months ago.


----------



## George Farmer (28 Apr 2010)

Thanks, all!


----------



## mr. luke (29 Apr 2010)

I Dose at 3-4x recomended dose with easy carbo whenever i see any algae striking up without any problems.
I used to dose it with a couple of solid white Crystal gold shrimps and a few crystal reds without any problems to.
I dont dose regularly though, just if i notice any algae creeping up


----------



## Mowze (7 May 2010)

Im double/tripple dosing easycarbo with a few Crystal red shrimp in a VERY high CO2 environment (So high I cant keep fish in there) they are all healthy breeding and feeding as normal.


----------



## James Marshall (7 May 2010)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if you had an unusualy high concentration of copper ions in your water, in fact even chelated copper can give off enough ions over time to prove toxic to invertebrates. I know that in marine tanks copper based medications will wipe out your shrimps in no time. I,m not sure to what extent this is true for freshwater systems, but it's food for thought.

Cheers,
James


----------



## mr. luke (8 May 2010)

Copper based meds do the same to freshwater inverts to


----------



## Glenda Steel (8 Jun 2016)

George Farmer said:


> Does anybody have any experience with cherry shrimp and liquid carbon products?
> 
> I'm using Plantedbox Liquid Carbon in my nano.


Did the liquid carbon work with the shrimp George?  I'm nervous about adding it to our tank particularly as we have Vallisneria along with Red Cherry and Amano shrimp, so I'm keen to know how it worked for you.


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Jun 2016)

Glenda Steel said:


> Did the liquid carbon work with the shrimp George?  I'm nervous about adding it to our tank particularly as we have Vallisneria along with Red Cherry and Amano shrimp, so I'm keen to know how it worked for you.



I'd be more worried about keeping amano's with cherries tbh.

It'll probably be split opinion here, but my experience with amano shrimp is that they can be quite aggressive; to the point that red cherry shrimp will go missing.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jun 2016)

Glenda Steel said:


> Did the liquid carbon work with the shrimp George?  I'm nervous about adding it to our tank particularly as we have Vallisneria along with Red Cherry and Amano shrimp, so I'm keen to know how it worked for you.


I've had no issues dosing liquid carbon with any livestock, including cherry sherry shrimp, bee shrimp, discus etc. But I can't take responsibility for anyone that may have issues with it...


----------



## Glenda Steel (8 Jun 2016)

George Farmer said:


> I've had no issues dosing liquid carbon with any livestock, including cherry sherry shrimp, bee shrimp, discus etc. But I can't take responsibility for anyone that may have issues with it...


Thanks George and don't worry I won't blame anyone other than myself if anything amiss happens!


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jun 2016)

Glenda Steel said:


> Thanks George and don't worry I won't blame anyone other than myself if anything amiss happens!


Good luck!


----------



## Glenda Steel (8 Jun 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> I'd be more worried about keeping amano's with cherries tbh.
> 
> It'll probably be split opinion here, but my experience with amano shrimp is that they can be quite aggressive; to the point that red cherry shrimp will go missing.


They are a rather thuggish I agree!  When you said they would go missing do you mean they eat them?  Originally all 6 would fly around the tank together, which even I found terrifying, but over the 2 years we've had them together I've noticed the Cherries now push the Amanos out of the way to get to the food.  The cherries had been breeding (from 8 to around 30 ) until my lack of tank maintenance caused my current problems hence the question about introducing liquid carbon (we don't have Co2).   What does tbh mean (sorry - novice at all this)?


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Jun 2016)

Glenda Steel said:


> They are a rather thuggish I agree!  When you said they would go missing do you mean they eat them?  Originally all 6 would fly around the tank together, which even I found terrifying, but over the 2 years we've had them together I've noticed the Cherries now push the Amanos out of the way to get to the food.  The cherries had been breeding (from 8 to around 30 ) until my lack of tank maintenance caused my current problems hence the question about introducing liquid carbon (we don't have Co2).   What does tbh mean (sorry - novice at all this)?



Yeah, seems that people have different experiences with amano's; I'm glad yours is a positive one lol.

tbh means "to be honest"


----------



## Glenda Steel (8 Jun 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> Yeah, seems that people have different experiences with amano's; I'm glad yours is a positive one lol.


Well now you've said that a lot of our RCS have disappeared, I just put it down to the state the tank had got into (my fault) but now......???!!!


Aqua360 said:


> tbh means "to be honest"


Opps


----------

